# Offset chase nipples



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a quick question, I have this project and an offset chase nipple would work perfect for what I'm doing but it's outdoor. Are offset chase nipples rated for outdoor use?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Surge03 said:


> I have a quick question, I have this project and an offset chase nipple would work perfect for what I'm doing but it's outdoor. Are offset chase nipples rated for outdoor use?


Yes rigid and PVC , EMT WITH the right connectors.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Yes rigid and PVC , EMT WITH the right connectors.


 thank you much appreciated.


----------

